

What Makes a Startup Successful – Bill Gross - StandardFuture
http://vator.tv/news/2014-10-21-top-factors-behind-a-startups-success

======
StandardFuture
Here is the video of his presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q9iMPj7RGk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q9iMPj7RGk)

